# My recent purchase!



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know how many of you read the "life span of tropheus" thread but I bought some Duboisi tonight. There are 20 fish total - 10 adults, 4 juvies that are still spotted and getting their stripe, and 6 fry that are 1-1.25" long. I'm not sure of the M/F ratio of the adults but it really wasn't a concern I picked them up for $50 total I also bought a 5lb unopened bag of spirulina flake from him for $20. He obviously didn't need it anymore.

Here are some quick pictures I took. I thought I'd share. I'll get some more once they are settled in. These are my first tropheus though I put in an order for 20 f1 moliro that should be here sometime this weekend. These were posted on Craig's List and were kind of an impulse buy.

The tank has no decor because I wanted to keep an eye on them. :fish:


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

NiCE... They are Maswa right? :thumb:


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm actually not sure which locale they are as he didn't remember. I think they might be Karilani because they don't have wide bands.

I'll try to get some better pictures so someone might be able to identify them easier.


----------



## tom_patriot (Feb 24, 2007)

Do you plan to keep all 40 fish in that same tank? Too many for a 75g tank. You'll have to do some culling.....


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

i know. i am already working on it. scramble mode. i have a few days before the other ones get here though. i only planned on housing the moliro in the 75. need to get another tank for the dubs.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Ya dun good! :thumb: :dancing:


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

NorthShore said:


> Ya dun good! :thumb: :dancing:


Thanks. 

I am in ultra scramble mode now though. A guy in my local club who orders fish for other members informed me that my moliro are going to be here tomorrow night. He told me he wasn't going to order them until the 16th. Oh well. Lol.

I am going to get rid of the juvies and fry as they really shouldn't effect the pecking order at all. Or I am hoping at least. Which after I counted will leave me with 9 adults instead of the above mentioned 10. Dang things are hard to count. Lol.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

IrkedCitizen said:


> I'm actually not sure which locale they are as he didn't remember. I think they might be Karilani because they don't have wide bands.
> 
> I'll try to get some better pictures so someone might be able to identify them easier.


I think you're right man... I guess the band is more white than yellow too huh. :thumb:


----------



## hook848 (Nov 12, 2002)

Congrats and good luck IC.

I recently bought a colony of cherry spots that were posted on craigslst. It was an impulse buy but I'm really enjoying them.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

How big are the moliro?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

The moliro are 1.25-1.5" won't know for sure until they get here tomorrow night. But most likely they will be those sizes.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Well I suppose I don't really have to get rid of any fish. Went in on a group order where like 250-300 fish were getting sent and I got shorted. Instead of 20 the person sent 12 and the guy in my club that placed the order didn't find out until like 45 minutes ago. The fish aren't going to be on the ground until about 830-9pm tonight.

So with the 20 dubs and 12 moliro I'll have 32 fish in the tank. I have a oceanic model 3 wet/dry sump and a whisper 30-60 running on the tank. Total water volume with the sump is 90 gallons.

I can always get rid of the 6 duboisi fry leaving me with 26 fish.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I picked up the moliro tonight. Got a baker's dozen. 13 fish that aren't even 1.25" but I only had to pay for 12. I don't think I am going to get rid of any of the dubs. I'll just see how it plays out for now.

I have a 7'x2'x2' 210 sitting in my garage that has a leak that needs to be fixed. Once it gets warm here I am going to fix it. Then I will move all of the dubs and moliro to the 210.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

IrkedCitizen said:


> I picked up the moliro tonight. Got a baker's dozen. 13 fish that aren't even 1.25" but I only had to pay for 12. I don't think I am going to get rid of any of the dubs. I'll just see how it plays out for now.
> 
> I have a 7'x2'x2' 210 sitting in my garage that has a leak that needs to be fixed. Once it gets warm here I am going to fix it. Then I will move all of the dubs and moliro to the 210.


Congrats on the purchase! :thumb: Post up some pics!


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Here are some pictures. I sold the 6 Duboisi fry earlier today to a girl I know. So there are 14 dubs and 13 Moliro in the tank now. So far so good.

The first picture is a better one of an adult Duboisi.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Well I had some breeding activity with the duboisi dominant male and one of the females yesterday. So this morning When I turned on the lights she was holding a mouthful! 7-8 year old tropheus still breeding.

Me = STOKED! :fish:


----------

